# Battery grip for SL1? Or is that just too much..



## cellomaster27 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys! 
I recently got my SL1 and its small, needless to say. I was wondering if a battery grip will come out for it soon.. I'm kinda thinking not because of where the memory card is.. But you never know?  I think a grip would be perfect but it might just defeat the purpose of being small. Haha. Idk. Any thoughts? Know abouts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2013)

Doubt we'll see a grip. Generally, they're announced along side the camera.


----------



## tiger82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Seriously, buy the smallest DSLR and put a grip on it?


----------



## brad-man (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm waiting for a white one for my _M_...


----------



## tiger82 (Jul 17, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I'm waiting for a white one for my _M_...



So it can be larger than a 70D?


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 17, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Seriously, buy the smallest DSLR and put a grip on it?




Not too different than people buying an ultra thin, well-designed $800+ smart phone only to pay $50+ more for a big ugly case that makes it 3x as thick.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 17, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for a white one for my _M_...
> ...



It balances the camera better when I'm shooting with my 600EX-RT and 70-200 f/2.8 ll


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 17, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Seriously, buy the smallest DSLR and put a grip on it?



+1...just like buying EOS-M and use it with EF & EF-S lenses.


----------



## tiger82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, buy the smallest DSLR and put a grip on it?
> ...



Not quite the same. EF lens + adapter + EOS-M is still way smaller and lighter than EF Lens + 7D or equivalent.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 17, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > tiger82 said:
> ...



Sounds like you own one. It looks wacky to me :-\


----------



## tiger82 (Jul 18, 2013)

It's like turning a lens into a camera. Stick this little box onto an EF lens and you are ready to shoot with something not much larger than the lens by itself.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> It's like turning a lens into a camera.



That's been tried. Right here on this very forum! :


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jul 18, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > tiger82 said:
> ...



Haha! Yeah, I figured but just in case.. It is pretty front heavy even with the 55-250.. 10-22mm is awkward too. Thx!


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 18, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Seriously, buy the smallest DSLR and put a grip on it?


The OM-D has a battery grip. I know it's not _exactly_ the same thing. I'm just saying'... :-\


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 18, 2013)

Doubt it.  would be a bit of an oxymoron to me... not saying that it might not happen though!


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 18, 2013)

They designed one for the 1100D but decided it wasn't worth it due to unlikely demand. Hence the BG-E10 being absent from the list of grips. 


I can't see one being released for the 100D.


----------

